# You deepest, darkest musical secrets.



## Couchie

No idea which forum to put this in as it is multidisciplinary.

Share you darkest secrets pertaining to music. Not necessarily classical music.


Me: I used to be *completely* in love with 90's Mariah Carey. No joke.


----------



## violadude

My first musical love was Nsync.


----------



## Couchie

violadude said:


> My first musical love was Nsync.


That's rough. This thread is all about acceptance and healing.


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto

Couchie said:


> That's rough. This thread is all about acceptance and healing.


Hallelujah!

Well, at one time I would play this track when I was on the threadmill! I bought it when I just happened to be at one of those super cheap CD discount sale selling just about anything thrown in random into boxes (but new). I bought this for $2. I thought it was energetic enough for a threadmill.


----------



## neoshredder

I used to listen to Marilyn Manson, No Doubt, Coolio, and Green Day. I guess those are the closest I get.


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto

violadude said:


> My first musical love was Nsync.


Who is Nsync? Share one clip here.


----------



## Crudblud

HarpsichordConcerto said:


>


That treble clef is a bit too sinister for my liking.


----------



## Couchie

HarpsichordConcerto said:


> Who is Nsync? Share one clip here.


Really? Were you alive in 1999?


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

My deep dark musical secret: I know nothing about classical music. I merely bluff my way through this forum.


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto

Couchie said:


> Really? Were you alive in 1999?


Something soft like this? I see.


----------



## neoshredder

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> My deep dark musical secret: I know nothing about classical music. I merely bluff my way through this forum.


No way you could bluff through all that information. Corelli, CPE Bach, Ligeti, Stochhausen...? These composers are usually not talked about by beginners.


----------



## violadude

HarpsichordConcerto said:


> Who is Nsync? Share one clip here.


----------



## science

violadude said:


> My first musical love was Nsync.


Wow. That took courage.

In that spirit, I will admit that at a certain point of my life, I really liked 80s pop. Like the _Top Gun_ soundtrack.


----------



## Couchie

science said:


> Wow. That took courage.


My respect for violadude actually increased with that admission. He almost seems human now, instead of some alien with unintelligibly advanced musical taste for his age.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

neoshredder said:


> No way you could bluff through all that information. Corelli, CPE Bach, Ligeti, Stochhausen...? These composers are usually not talked about by beginners.


You have obviously been fooled then by my masterful bluffing.


----------



## neoshredder

science said:


> Wow. That took courage.
> 
> In that spirit, I will admit that at a certain point of my life, I really liked 80s pop. Like the _Top Gun_ soundtrack.


Nothing to be ashamed of. 80's pop is pretty enjoyable most of the time. Of course NKotB, Tiffany, Debbie Gibson, and that movement could be a little embarrassing to admit if anyone here actually likes that here.


----------



## brianwalker

I am listening to Kylie Minogue as I type. Timebomb. 

Playcount since downloading it two days ago: 20.


----------



## science

neoshredder said:


> Nothing to be ashamed of. 80's pop is pretty enjoyable most of the time. Of course NKotB, Tiffany, Debbie Gibson, and that movement could be a little embarrassing to admit if anyone here actually likes that here.


That's very kind of you. Debbie Gibson is a bit before my time (at that point my parents weren't letting me listen to secular music), but my younger sister had an NKOTB phase that disturbed me because her favorite NK had the same name that I have. To my shame, I did try to do the Running Man dance once on my grandmother's porch, imagining that perhaps I could impress people. I thank all the gods that it was before video phones and youtube.

My own deep dark secret really ought to be MC Hammer, of whose albums I bought two and memorized them. I even had baggy purple "Hammer Pants," which I wore to school. Then I had a Christian rock phase, which probably was my transition to better music. By my junior year of high school my friends and I had discovered Pink Floyd, the Doors, the Eagles, and so on.


----------



## MaestroViolinist

Not so deep and dark, at least I don't think so:

I used to listen to the Distillers with my brother... I listened to one or two songs so much I could sing along.  (Which really annoyed my brother... )


----------



## BurningDesire

Crudblud said:


> That treble clef is a bit too sinister for my liking.


Whenever I read something you type, I imagine Frank's voice saying it o3o


----------



## elgar's ghost

When I became the proud owner of my first decent stereo system I decided to 'test' it by eschewing my usual hard rock preferences and buying a couple of electropop albums in order to see if a) crystalline synthesiser work came well through the speakers and b) to try and extend my tastes a bit. One of those albums was the debut offering by an abysmal band called A Flock of Seagulls and the other was Ultravox's equally naff (but far more successful) Vienna. Job done, but the scars remained for ages - at that time I had no idea that listening to music which I didn't like could be so painful and the fact that I actually OWNED these records made me writhe with embarrassment. I realised that I was too hasty with my choices and should have done a little homework first. Why the hell didn't I buy any Kraftwerk instead?


----------



## moody

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> My deep dark musical secret: I know nothing about classical music. I merely bluff my way through this forum.


But we all knew that.


----------



## DeepR

This is more like a "guilty pleasures" topic, which is a stupid concept to begin with.
I liked 90s Mariah Carey as well, at the time she was beautiful and sang nice pop ballads.... Anytime you need a friend, nice tune!


----------



## DeepR

violadude said:


> My first musical love was Nsync.


This however, is unacceptable. Banned!


----------



## Lenfer

My _true_ self...


----------



## jani

My darkest musical secret must be that i have listened to some pieces of music by Ligetti.


----------



## DeepR

I sometimes dim the lights, listen to a favorite piece of classical music at considerable volume and pretend to be the conductor.


----------



## jani

DeepR said:


> I sometimes dim the lights, listen to a favorite piece of classical music at considerable volume and pretend to be the conductor.


I bet that every passionate classical music listeners does it sometimes, at least i do.


----------



## clavichorder

I sometimes doubt whether the lesser known and earlier music composers I really like are worth worshipping like I do, and if Beethoven, Chopin, "high Mozart", Schubert, and these other classical-romantic composers of the utmost refinement are the only composers that can move a soul.

Sometimes I wonder whether the bombasticism and grandeur of Tchaikovsky, Berlioz, Wagner, and others is what I really need.

Sometimes, I wonder whether the simplicity of good modern classic rock songs are the only things that can move. Beatles, the Who, so forth.

Whenever I hear someone who can't stand the sound of the harpsichord or clavichord, I'm afraid they might be right, even though I profess to love those things.

Is music worth the attention I give it?

But usually, I just don't care and I legitimately do love high Baroque, early Classicism, late English Rennaissance, late russian Romantic, the most.


----------



## clavichorder

And for something more in the vein of what has already been posted in this thread, I was obsessed with the soundtrack to the anime BLEACH. Okay, that's pretty guilty...


----------



## Lenfer

clavichorder said:


> I sometimes doubt whether the lesser known and earlier music composers I really like are worth worshipping like I do, and if Beethoven, Chopin, "high Mozart", Schubert, and these other classical-romantic composers of the utmost refinement are the only composers that can move a soul.
> 
> Sometimes I wonder whether the bombasticism and grandeur of Tchaikovsky, Berlioz, Wagner, and others is what I really need.
> 
> Sometimes, I wonder whether the simplicity of good modern classic rock songs are the only things that can move. Beatles, the Who, so forth.
> 
> Whenever I hear someone who can't stand the sound of the harpsichord or clavichord, I'm afraid they might be right, even though I profess to love those things.
> 
> Is music worth the attention I give it?
> 
> But usually, I just don't care and I legitimately do love high Baroque, early Classicism, late English Rennaissance, late russian Romantic, the most.


Does it make you happy? Can you sit with your love with some harpsichord and suddenly you've stayed up way past your bedtime? Only you know what will make it worth it for you these are my things. :tiphat:


----------



## beetzart

I worry that if I favour one composer over another or neglect any particular composer, either playing or listening, then they will get angry with me, and take away my love for music. I feel bad if I don't particularly find one of Clementi's Piano Sonatas that interesting, and that he will be really sad, so imagine that picture of him in my avatar on the verge of tears; it breaks my heart. Whereas I imagine Beethoven casting me into hell and damnation, or Mozart leering 'well you can f*** right off!'. I have to arrange my listening and playing time equally between composers who I haven't left fallow for a while. I leave some fallow so they ripen and come all juicy and fresh in maybe around 2 months. Brahms and Schumann are currently fallow.

I am an atheist BTW, and don't believe in the supernatural, but I have numerous issues if that helps explain things.


----------



## Vesteralen

I have no deep, dark, musical secrets anymore.

Over time, I've pretty much spelled them all out on this site.


----------



## BurningDesire

The sad truth is.... I actually _do_ believe Mozart is the greatest composer of all time. He's such an unbelievable genius, but I feel the need to trash his name and knock him off his deserved pedestal to cover for own anxieties and fears of inadequacy as a composer...  I guess I'm really just jealous when you get right down to it.

LOL just kidding


----------



## Sonata

science said:


> Wow. That took courage.
> 
> In that spirit, I will admit that at a certain point of my life, I really liked 80s pop. Like the _Top Gun_ soundtrack.


I admit that I STILL like the Top Gun soundtrack, and have it on my iPod. AND I like Phantom of the Opera and Miss Saigon as well . In fact I listened to Phantom of the Opera the other night with my mom, and Miss Saigon is in the queue to listen to this week!

And in a slightly different note of confession: I know very little about music theory. I've been reading a little bit, but honestly it still doesn't make a lot of sense. I can HEAR atonal music and recognize it as being atonal, but hell if I could explain it. I'm not an "elite, educated" classical music fan, just a music lover to the extreme who can play no other instrument besides her iPod, but that one I can play quite well! (And I AM educated, I'm in the medical field....just not in music)


----------



## Norse

I liked rap for a few years. From I was 14 to 17 or something like that.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Norse said:


> I liked rap for a few years. From I was 14 to 17 or something like that.


Understandable - if this was back in the day when rap was a soundboard for wanting justice rather than boasting about how many 'ho's' you screw and how big your car is then fine.


----------



## EricABQ

I have one song from the Glee soundtrack on my ipod.


----------



## science

Sonata said:


> I admit that I STILL like the Top Gun soundtrack, and have it on my iPod. AND I like Phantom of the Opera and Miss Saigon as well . In fact I listened to Phantom of the Opera the other night with my mom, and Miss Saigon is in the queue to listen to this week!
> 
> And in a slightly different note of confession: I know very little about music theory. I've been reading a little bit, but honestly it still doesn't make a lot of sense. I can HEAR atonal music and recognize it as being atonal, but hell if I could explain it. I'm not an "elite, educated" classical music fan, just a music lover to the extreme who can play no other instrument besides her iPod, but that one I can play quite well! (And I AM educated, I'm in the medical field....just not in music)


Re: Phantom.

I have this theory, and I hope to live long enough to see that I'm right.

About thirty years after ALW dies, his music will be considered classic.

We'll see.

And stick to your guns, always and forever. Like what you like. Love what you love. Never let the haters and critics get you down.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

I like ALW's _Cats._


----------



## Olias

When I was little I used to conduct all my stuffed animals.


----------



## samurai

Olias said:


> When I was little I used to conduct all my stuffed animals.


Don't tell that to Mark Wahlberg!! :lol:


----------



## Kevin Pearson

I suppose my dark secret is that I love to watch old classic musical movies (1930s - 1960s). I know many of them are corny and the music is often corny as well but I still enjoy it. I like the choreography of the dance numbers and the general culture of the time period. But then again I do run a social network for fans of classic movies so it might not be so dark and deep but I doubt few if any even know that about me. If I think of something darker I'll post it later.

Kevin


----------



## science

Kevin Pearson said:


> I suppose my dark secret is that I love to watch old classic musical movies (1930s - 1960s). I know many of them are corny and the music is often corny as well but I still enjoy it. I like the choreography of the dance numbers and the general culture of the time period. But then again I do run a social network for fans of classic movies so it might not be so dark and deep but I doubt few if any even know that about me. If I think of something darker I'll post it later.
> 
> Kevin


That sounds awesome. What are some of your favorites?


----------



## neoshredder

Kevin Pearson said:


> I suppose my dark secret is that I love to watch old classic musical movies (1930s - 1960s). I know many of them are corny and the music is often corny as well but I still enjoy it. I like the choreography of the dance numbers and the general culture of the time period. But then again I do run a social network for fans of classic movies so it might not be so dark and deep but I doubt few if any even know that about me. If I think of something darker I'll post it later.
> 
> Kevin


Well at least you admit they are corny.  I'll take 70's-80's Movies though as not as corny of music.


----------



## jani

Ok my darkest musical secret is that i once owned that Cd what had that Numa numa song, but it was 10-13 at the time.


----------



## Norse

elgars ghost said:


> Understandable - if this was back in the day when rap was a soundboard for wanting justice rather than boasting about how many 'ho's' you screw and how big your car is then fine.


We're talking mid-90's, so I guess it's in the middle between 80's rap and present day 50-cent crap. Wu-Tang Clan, Mobb Deep etc. It's not really a dark secret, but musically speaking I'm not sure what I saw in it, although I can think of worse. I guess I can still see some charm in stuff like De la Soul.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

jani said:


> Ok my darkest musical secret is that i once owned that Cd what had that Numa numa song, but it was 10-13 at the time.


This is the only reason I know the song of which you are referring to:


----------



## Andreas

The Karajan subdivision of my CD collection is itself subdivided into decades: 50s, 60s, 70s, 80s. His digital recordings used to make up a section of their own, but then I bought a BBC live recording from 1985 that was actually still ADD, and I decided to go strictly by decades instead.


----------



## SAKO

The first record I ever owned was an old copy of Snoopy versus the Red Baron I found in a jumble sale.

The first new record I ever purchased was Egyptian Reggae by Jonathan Richman & the Modern Lovers. 

But I was only 10 years old at the time.


----------



## neoshredder

I don't listen to Ligeti as much as I should. That's my deepest, darkest musical secret.


----------



## Cnote11

I like a lot of Asian pop music. That isn't really a deep, dark musical secret though. I'm perfectly happy with that fact.


----------



## Cnote11

Norse said:


> We're talking mid-90's, so I guess it's in the middle between 80's rap and present day 50-cent crap. Wu-Tang Clan, Mobb Deep etc. It's not really a dark secret, but musically speaking I'm not sure what I saw in it, although I can think of worse. I guess I can still see some charm in stuff like De la Soul.


How can you see _zero_ charm in Liquid Swords?


----------



## moody

Andreas said:


> The Karajan subdivision of my CD collection is itself subdivided into decades: 50s, 60s, 70s, 80s. His digital recordings used to make up a section of their own, but then I bought a BBC live recording from 1985 that was actually still ADD, and I decided to go strictly by decades instead.


Very interesting, but having so many Karajan recordings is in itself a deep, dark secret and should be kept as such.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

neoshredder said:


> I don't listen to Ligeti as much as I should. That's my deepest, darkest musical secret.


Blasphemy!


----------



## violadude

Cnote11 said:


> I like a lot of Asian pop music. That isn't really a deep, dark musical secret though. I'm perfectly happy with that fact.


I'm with you on that one. Asian pop music just puts me in a good mood haha.


----------



## neoshredder

What about African Pop music. Toto rules.


----------



## violadude

neoshredder said:


> What about African Pop music. Toto rules.


Haven't heard it. Will give it a try.


----------



## Cnote11

neoshredder said:


> What about African Pop music. Toto rules.


Toto isn't African :/ Unless you're talking about another Toto than the one who made the song Africa.


----------



## Lunasong

When I practiced piano as a child, my mom would set the kitchen timer for a half hour, and I would always move it up.


----------



## Ravndal

I'm not ashamed of my musical past.

_*Cough* except spice girls_


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

*My deepest darkest secret:*

_There was a time I really disliked Prokofiev_.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Huilunsoittaja said:


> *My deepest darkest secret:*
> 
> _There was a time I really disliked Prokofiev_.


When was that?


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> When was that?


About 4 years ago. 3 years ago things began to change, and I "soften" to him, since he wrote a cool flute sonata, and the Classical symphony. But it wasn't until I discovered his Piano Sonata no. 2 and... _Cinderella_.... and everything changed.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Huilunsoittaja said:


> About 4 years ago. 3 years ago things began to change, and I "soften" to him, since he wrote a cool flute sonata, and the Classical symphony. But it wasn't until I discovered his Piano Sonata no. 2 and... _Cinderella_.... and everything changed.


Ha, well there was never a time where I disliked *Ligeti.*


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Ha, well there was never a time where I disliked *Ligeti.*


There also was never I time I was not biased against Stravinsky too. That dates back to 3rd grade or something like that. I was given the choice of listening to Glinka or Stravinsky, and I picked Glinka. :tiphat:


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Huilunsoittaja said:


> There also was never I time I was not biased against Stravinsky too. That dates back to 3rd grade or something like that. I was given the choice of listening to Glinka or Stravinsky, and I picked Glinka. :tiphat:


Back then I would have picked Glinka too. Now I would have picked Stravinsky. Stravinsky used to be my least favourite composer until five years ago.


----------



## Klavierspieler

Lunasong said:


> When I practiced piano as a child, my mom would set the kitchen timer for a half hour, and I would always move it up.


I'm with you there. :lol:

My deepest, darkest secret? I suppose that would have to be that until a little over a year ago, I didn't like Schumann.


----------



## GGluek

There is not a single measure of Vivaldi I would miss had he never existed.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

GGluek said:


> There is not a single measure of Vivaldi I would miss had he never existed.


You really don't like Vivaldi?


----------



## samurai

Klavierspieler said:


> I'm with you there. :lol:
> 
> My deepest, darkest secret? I suppose that would have to be that until a little over a year ago, I didn't like Schumann.


What work or works of his made you change your mind about him?


----------



## Guest

Not so deep or dark but... I recently listened to Monteverdi's Orfeo for about four hours before I realized my iTunes was in shuffle mode.

Digging deeper (oh the horror).... For a time I was living in Russia (Nizhny Novgorod) and had the opportunity to see Mstislav Rostropovich perform. Sadly, at that time I hadn't the faintest clue who he was.


----------



## neoshredder

GGluek said:


> There is not a single measure of Vivaldi I would miss had he never existed.


I like Vivaldi's Concertos better than Bach. I guess that is a deep secret. Four Seasons>Brandenburg Concertos for me.


----------



## Sid James

clavichorder said:


> ...
> Whenever I hear someone who can't stand the sound of the harpsichord or clavichord, I'm afraid they might be right, even though I profess to love those things.
> 
> ...


Its brave to say that. What's that joke about harpsichord being like skeletons having sex on a tin roof or something? I know that people who hate hearing harpsichords also tend to hate indian sitars (but I love the sitar, well in moderate doses, and don't mind the harpsichord either in similar way).



Vesteralen said:


> I have no deep, dark, musical secrets anymore.
> 
> Over time, I've pretty much spelled them all out on this site.


Same here. Well pertaining to music at least.



Sonata said:


> ...AND I like Phantom of the Opera and Miss Saigon as well . In fact I listened to Phantom of the Opera the other night with my mom, and Miss Saigon is in the queue to listen to this week!
> 
> ...


Well those are good, & there are some great musicals of all kinds, but Kander & Ebb's 'Cabaret' is I think THE BEST (well, my favourite) musical of all time. The movie with Liza Minelli and Joel Grey is great!



> ...About thirty years after ALW dies, his music will be considered classic.


He's already a 'classic.' I mean 'phantom' has been produced a record number of times, for anything (including any opera) around the world. Forget the number of productions of it but its huge. People who rubbish light music should not forget things like Lehar's 'Merry Widow' was similar back in the 1900's, it was a global phenomenon. & I think it was the first - or definitely one of the first - stage works to be fully recorded, and back in those days it was on like 30 discs or something like that.



> ...
> And stick to your guns, always and forever. Like what you like. Love what you love. Never let the haters and critics get you down.


Yep!


----------



## Praeludium

My favorite songs when I was 12 or 13 :





Guerilla Poubelle - because I was feeling like some cool rebel when I listened to that - I was actually a sleepy guy bored all the time.

And :





And I "hated" classical music until I was 15. I thought it was stiff, dead and boring.

Oh, I began to like music and wanting to be a musician because of the manga (for boys) "Beck".


----------



## aleazk

neoshredder said:


> I like Vivaldi's Concertos better than Bach. I guess that is a dirty secret. Four Seasons>Brandenburg Concertos for me.




:lol:


----------



## aleazk

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Ha, well there was a time where I really disliked *Ligeti.*


(before the edit)


----------



## NightHawk

Right! Cheap Trick doing that heavily produced song written for them and the movie 'Under Mighty Wings' (I'm pretty sure that's the correct title)...loved it (still do  )



science said:


> Wow. That took courage.
> 
> In that spirit, I will admit that at a certain point of my life, I really liked 80s pop. Like the _Top Gun_ soundtrack.


----------



## GGluek

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> You really don't like Vivaldi?


Never have. The Four Seasons is classical music for people who don't really like classical music. The rest are the same 8 concertos written over and over again.


----------



## GGluek

BPS said:


> Not so deep or dark but... I recently listened to Monteverdi's Orfeo for about four hours before I realized my iTunes was in shuffle mode.


That's absolutely priceless!


----------



## Klavierspieler

samurai said:


> What work or works of his made you change your mind about him?


I hadn't heard anything by him for a while. Then somewhere I heard something from Kinderszenen (Fuerchtenmachten?). I really liked that piece so I listened to the rest of the cycle and really enjoyed it. I started listening to more works and discovered I certainly didn't dislike him anymore.


----------



## neoshredder

GGluek said:


> Never have. The Four Seasons is classical music for people who don't really like classical music. The rest are the same 8 concertos written over and over again.


So I don't like Classical? All I listen to Biber, Corelli, Vivaldi, Handel, Bach, CPE Bach, Haydn, Mozart, Boccherini, Beethoven, Tchaikovsky, Prokofiev, Poulenc, Hovhaness, Debussy, Dvorak, Schnittke, Ligeti, Xenankis, and etc. Vivaldi rules.


----------



## Vesteralen

GGluek said:


> The Four Seasons is classical music for people who don't really like classical music. The rest are the same 8 concertos written over and over again.


Thanks for letting us know. I always wanted somebody to tell me if I liked classical music or not.


----------



## GGluek

Vesteralen said:


> Thanks for letting us know. I always wanted somebody to tell me if I liked classical music or not.


Okay guys, I misspoke, and I apologize. What I meant was more of a lifelong observation -- that the 4 Seasons has always seemed to be a favorite of people who don 't really like classical music, but liking it (them) is not exclusive to
them.

cheers --


----------



## Klavierspieler

^^^ Wow. Someone who's willing to admit that he was wrong. Incredible.


----------



## aleazk

Sometimes, I put random notes in my compositions, just for the sake of randomness. 

(and now comments of the type 'that explains a lot')


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

aleazk said:


> (before the edit)


Nooooooo. Before the edit "*Ligeti*" wasn't in bold so I had to change it.


----------



## aleazk

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Yes, indeed, aleazk, his music sounded cold and emotionless to me, I prefered a nice Mozart trill instead.


.......


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

aleazk said:


> .......




ALEAZK! STOP CHANGING MY POSTS!


----------



## Klavierspieler

I just thought of something even worse.

I used to like country music.


----------



## Sid James

^^Re the comical toing and froing re Vivaldi's merits or lack of them above. I think you guys know this but let me jog your memory. None other than J.S. Bach did transcriptions of 'the red priest's' works. I remember hearing an organ work by J.S. Bach which was originally Vivaldi. This was at a recital ages ago. So there. Another false dichotomy done and dusted. Bach obviously valued Vivaldi's music and was maybe influenced by him. So if people like one more than the other, or both, who cares?


----------



## regressivetransphobe

Mozart didn't die of natural causes.

I shall say no more.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

regressivetransphobe said:


> Mozart didn't die of natural causes.
> 
> I shall say no more.


What was the name of the disease?


----------



## Klavierspieler

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> What was the name of the disease?


Celery. Filler


----------



## Sid James

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> What was the name of the disease?


Not being able to buy a coat for winter cos he was not paid for his late clarinet works by that clarinetist Anton Stadler. So he caught a chill and it was curtains for Wolfie.*

*This is only a theory of the many theories of the cause of his demise. I bet you could fill a book with them. Seriously.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Anton Stadler killed Mozart. It is official.


----------



## brianwalker

I can't stop listening to Kimbra.


----------



## Sid James

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Anton Stadler killed Mozart...


Or Salieri...or the shady character who (possibly) commissioned the 'requiem'...or...or...???



> ...It is official.


{NOT}...my first time in a long time using these fancy brackets...kind of apt (nice, fancy and Mozartean! Seriously?).


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Sid James said:


> Or Salieri...or the shady character who (possibly) commissioned the 'requiem'...or...or...???


Celery.

.
.


----------



## eorrific

Uh-huh... Ja ja ja.
Keep it going, I'll get these published and tell all your acquaintances and family.

1.I started to listen to classical music because I got bored obsessing over Hans Zimmer's film soundtracks.  (Zimmer sucks, everything he spews is the same)
2.I once tried really to love Phantom of the Opera because my friends thought it's cool (NEVER LIKED IT, THOUGH), and I have a Les Miserables CD (which I loved and I'm still interested in the Hollywood film that shall released soon)
3.I bought a Massenet compilation CD a few days ago (entitled "Meditation: The Beautiful Music of Massenet" featuring Kaufmann, Fleming, Sutherland, Pavarotti, etc), and it was not the first. Bought another compilation album earlier in the year.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

eorrific said:


> Uh-huh... Ja ja ja.
> Keep it going, I'll get these published and tell all your acquaintances and family.
> 
> 1.I started to listen to classical music because I got bored obsessing over Hans Zimmer's film soundtracks.  (Zimmer sucks, everything he spews is the same)
> 2.I once tried really to love Phantom of the Opera because my friends thought it's cool (NEVER LIKED IT, THOUGH), and I have a Les Miserables CD (which I loved and I'm still interested in the Hollywood film that shall released soon)
> 3.I bought a Massenet compilation CD a few days ago (entitled "Meditation: The Beautiful Music of Massenet" featuring Kaufmann, Fleming, Sutherland, Pavarotti, etc), and it was not the first. Bought another compilation album earlier in the year.


Hans Zimmer sucks but the rest ain't too bad.


----------



## drpraetorus

I have Leroy Anderson on my ipod


----------



## luismsoaresmartins

I really don't like Beethoven!!!
And even tough I'm an heterosexual man, there was a time I really liked Backstreet Boys... Shame...
Thanks for this opportunity for catharsis!!!!


----------



## campy

drpraetorus said:


> I have Leroy Anderson on my ipod


I have a good amount of Anderson in my collection.

But my deepest, darkest secret is that the #1 most played selection in my iTunes library is "Summertime Guys" by Nikki Cleary. (I probably have fewer than 8 pop songs, really. I don't know why I like that one.)


----------



## violadude

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Anton Stadler killed Mozart. It is official.


The concerto and the quintet weren't good enough?


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Here is a deep dark secret of mine: I love Murray Gold's Doctor Who soundtracks from 2010 onwards. I consider them to be some of the most thrilling/exciting soundtracks ever written for television.


----------



## Guest

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Here is a deep dark secret of mine: I love Murray Gold's Doctor Who soundtracks from 2010 onwards. I consider them to be some of the most thrilling/exciting soundtracks ever written for television.
> 
> I also love everything John Williams ever wrote.


What???? OMG. NFW.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Another secret. I like some electronica. Ever heard of a guy named CoLdStOrAgE? He made the soundtrack to a cool sci-fi hovercraft racing game I use to play when I was younger. Awesome stuff, am willing to share with others.

What could I possibly have filled this giant space with, you _must _have been wondering.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Huilunsoittaja said:


> Another secret. I like some electronica. Ever heard of a guy named CoLdStOrAgE? He made the soundtrack to a cool sci-fi hovercraft racing game I use to play when I was younger. Awesome stuff, am willing to share with others.
> 
> What could I possibly have filled this giant space with, you _must _have been wondering.


I'm curious to hear what it sounds like.


----------



## quack

Wipeout was cool, nothing to be ashamed of.


----------



## neoshredder

I probably wouldn't have gotten into Classical Music or it would probably take me a lot longer if it wasn't for Vivaldi's Four Seasons. Yngwie Malmsteen opened my eyes to the interesting sounds of the Harmonic Minor which is used in Classical Music quite often.


----------



## Carpenoctem

neoshredder said:


> I probably wouldn't have gotten into Classical Music or it would probably take me a lot longer if it wasn't for Vivaldi's Four Seasons.


Yup, same here, Four Seasons and Mozart's Clarinet Concerto were the pieces that got me into classical music.


----------



## Llyranor

I like video game music.


----------



## BurningDesire

Carpenoctem said:


> Yup, same here, Four Seasons and Mozart's Clarinet Concerto were the pieces that got me into classical music.


for me it was Mussorgsky's Pictures at an Exhibition, and Tchaikovsky's 1812 Overture.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

For me it was Saint-Saëns' third symphony.


----------



## EricABQ

My deepest secret................I have yet to hear a string quartet that doesn't bore me to tears.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

EricABQ said:


> My deepest secret................I have yet to hear a string quartet that doesn't bore me to tears.


You obviously have not heard string quartets by *Ligeti, *Elliott Carter, Milton Babbitt or Brian Ferneyhough.


----------



## EricABQ

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> You obviously have not heard string quartets by *Ligeti, *Elliott Carter, Milton Babbitt or Brian Ferneyhough.


I have actually.


----------



## Ondine

To have been a Bee Gees fan can be taken as a 'darkest secret'?


----------



## neoshredder

I like the Bee Gees as well. Though it was Odessa that interest me the most of their albums.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

EricABQ said:


> I have actually.


And they were _boring???_


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

quack said:


> Wipeout was cool, nothing to be ashamed of.


Yeah man!!!! High five for knowing Wipeout! 

Anyone wanna get a track from me, just PM. It's really neat stuff, although I haven't listened to it almost at all in years. But, it's still in my head quite firmly.


----------



## Ondine

neoshredder said:


> I like the Bee Gees as well. Though it was Odessa that interest me the most of their albums.


I didn't have that one -Odessa- but some of the original vinyl LP's where songs like Cherry red, My world, I was the child, I don't wanna live inside my self are beautiful, aren't them?


----------



## Moira

I've really enjoyed reading this thread. 

Does liking ABBA count as mine?


----------



## violadude

One of my musical secrets is that, even though I know life is short, I often avoid listening to my favorite pieces because I have an irrational fear of "wearing the piece out" so to speak, and getting tired of it.


----------



## Norse

violadude said:


> One of my musical secrets is that, even though I know life is short, I often avoid listening to my favorite pieces because I have an irrational fear of "wearing the piece out" so to speak, and getting tired of it.


It's not that irrational.. Listen too often to a piece of music and it will probably loose some or a lot of its effect on you. I've had this happen quite a bit. For me this is especially true of learning to play something myself. I've actually started sometimes shying away from learning a piece I really like, because I know that once I've rehearsed it enough, it will have lost a lot of its effect.


----------



## superhorn

My deepest, darkest musical secret ? I don't realy like classical music at al . I'm actually deeply into heavy metal.

(Just kidding, folks !) .











:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## ArthurBrain

I once went to a 'Steps' concert...

Under protest though....:/


----------



## peeyaj

I am a music pirate. I have a very small CD of Schubert and much of my music collection is either downloaded in file sharing sites or ripped in YouTube.


----------



## TrazomGangflow

I used to be a huge Michael Jackson fan and I still enjoy his music. I was a bit obsessive about it in the past, though. Thankfully now I have directed my obsession toward classical music. 

It also may be a secret that my username actually spells the name of a famous composer, backwards. Can you guess who?


----------



## ArthurBrain

TrazomGangflow said:


> I used to be a huge Michael Jackson fan and I still enjoy his music. I was a bit obsessive about it in the past, though. Thankfully now I have directed my obsession toward classical music.
> 
> It also may be a secret that my username actually spells the name of a famous composer, backwards. Can you guess who?


Was 'Wolfgnag' his twin brother?


----------



## tdc

I always have different things I'm liking a lot that would likely make many here cringe, here is one I've been digging lately, such a catchy tune:

(contrary to some though I have no guilt over this, or need to keep it a dark secret, btw I think Mariah Carey is an incredible singer )


----------



## DeepR

I listen most classical music on Youtube.


----------



## TrazomGangflow

ArthurBrain said:


> Was 'Wolfgnag' his twin brother?


No you're thinking of his distant cousin.


----------



## crmoorhead

Before starting a classical music obsession, my musical obsession was 50s rock'n'roll and associated genres like rhythm and blues, doo ***, rockabilly and teen idols from the early 60s. I'm not kidding either! Among my favourites are Jerry Lee Lewis, Gene Vincent, Ricky Nelson and Jackie Wilson, but there are literally dozens of artists that I own. I probably have all the Gene Vincent albums on CD rerelease. Occasionally I will pop one on, but I don't have time for anything outside of classical right now. The first classical composer that really attracted me was Liszt because he shared so much in common with Jerry Lee Lewis!


----------



## clavichorder

Deep down, I have a near ABSOLUTE faith in the genius of Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart. Its something I'm no longer afraid to admit.


----------



## trazom

I don't have the need to question a composer's ability or worth even if I don't particularly care for their music. In this case, it's Mahler.


----------



## violadude

clavichorder said:


> Deep down, I have a near ABSOLUTE faith in the genius of Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart. Its something I'm no longer afraid to admit.


You don't need to have faith to believe the genius of Mozart; There is evidence for that


----------



## BurningDesire

I find equally find myself whistling the theme song of My Little Pony: Friendship is Magic, and _Danse de la fureur, pour les sept trompettes_ from Messiaen's Quartet for the End of Time. o3o


----------



## Renaissance

My deepest darkest secret ?  Well, not really a secret, but I am a Beethoven fanatic, a Bach idolater and a Cesar Franck worshiper... 

And as if this weren't be enough, my life without classical music wouldn't be much of a life.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Renaissance said:


> My deepest darkest secret ?  Well, not really a secret, but I am a Beethoven fanatic, a Bach idolater and a Cesar Franck worshiper...
> 
> And as if this weren't be enough, my life without classical music wouldn't be much of a life.


You like Franck's violin sonata then? I LOVE that piece, it's been arranged for flute, and it's a musical tirade/ballad.


----------



## Renaissance

Huilunsoittaja said:


> You like Franck's violin sonata then? I LOVE that piece, it's been arranged for flute, and it's a musical tirade/ballad.


Not that I only like it, but it is my favorite violin sonata.  The same with his Piano Quintet. Not even to mention his organ music or symphonic poems, very ethereal music. I really wish he were composed more music, because his complete works fit easily on 10 CDs.  He was not prolific at all.


----------



## GeorgeT

I see colored patterns when listening music..am i crazy?


----------



## Head_case

> My deepest darkest secret ?


Hmmm. Not going to be very deep nor very dark after I tell you lot.

1. I'm struggling to play Three Blind Mice on classical guitar.

2. I'm struggling to play Three Blind Mice beyond the first three notes anyway.

3. Okay. The guitar. Trying to get used to fretted instruments I feel like I'm glad I can't play Three Blind Mice.

4. I actually quite like the music 'Three Blind Mice'.

5. I really want to play Three Blind Mice like a feline virtuoso on a fiddle!

6. As a wind player or harp player, I can't understand chordal variations in guitars anyway (why are they repeated so many times along the 6 strings?).

7. I actually enjoy boring people to tears. It makes my heart sing


----------



## etkearne

I guess my most horrible secret is that 95 percent of the classical music I listen to was written between 1905 and 1960. I have tried countless times to listen to the Common Practice Period, but it just doesn't excite me. But that doesn't mean I only enjoy crazy, atonal noise. There are plenty of early 20th Century composers who wrote in amazingly exciting extended tonal practices, like Ravel, Bartók, and the like. I actually like that stuff more than straight atonality.


----------



## googlebordello

GeorgeT said:


> I see colored patterns when listening music..am i crazy?


Synesthesia, yo! You got the sight.


----------



## neoshredder

etkearne said:


> I guess my most horrible secret is that 95 percent of the classical music I listen to was written between 1905 and 1960. I have tried countless times to listen to the Common Practice Period, but it just doesn't excite me. But that doesn't mean I only enjoy crazy, atonal noise. There are plenty of early 20th Century composers who wrote in amazingly exciting extended tonal practices, like Ravel, Bartók, and the like. I actually like that stuff more than straight atonality.


You're almost there. Time to dive deeper. Ligeti and Schnittke are waiting for your call.


----------



## Kevin Pearson

I finally thought of something else! I love the RIPPINGTONS and Russ Freeman!


----------



## Clump

Despite hating their terrible, messy, incoherent song structures, I still quite like Opeth. Largely because of their atmospheric, enigmatic, chromatic note choices and phrasing.


----------



## clavichorder

BurningDesire said:


> I find equally find myself whistling the theme song of My Little Pony: Friendship is Magic, and _Danse de la fureur, pour les sept trompettes_ from Messiaen's Quartet for the End of Time. o3o


How can you be a "brony" if you are not a bro?


----------



## moody

Head_case said:


> Hmmm. Not going to be very deep nor very dark after I tell you lot.
> 
> 1. I'm struggling to play Three Blind Mice on classical guitar.
> 
> 2. I'm struggling to play Three Blind Mice beyond the first three notes anyway.
> 
> 3. Okay. The guitar. Trying to get used to fretted instruments I feel like I'm glad I can't play Three Blind Mice.
> 
> 4. I actually quite like the music 'Three Blind Mice'.
> 
> 5. I really want to play Three Blind Mice like a feline virtuoso on a fiddle!
> 
> 6. As a wind player or harp player, I can't understand chordal variations in guitars anyway (why are they repeated so many times along the 6 strings?).
> 
> 7. I actually enjoy boring people to tears. It makes my heart sing


Having read this you've succeeded in your no.7 listing.


----------



## moody

BurningDesire said:


> for me it was Mussorgsky's Pictures at an Exhibition, and Tchaikovsky's 1812 Overture.


These aren't dark secrets surely?


----------



## moody

Andreas said:


> The Karajan subdivision of my CD collection is itself subdivided into decades: 50s, 60s, 70s, 80s. His digital recordings used to make up a section of their own, but then I bought a BBC live recording from 1985 that was actually still ADD, and I decided to go strictly by decades instead.


This information is a dark secret in itself.

I've already said this---but it's worth repeating!!


----------



## brianwalker

peeyaj said:


> I am a music pirate. I have a very small CD of Schubert and much of my music collection is either downloaded in file sharing sites or ripped in YouTube.


Doesn't everyone under 30 pirate?


----------



## jani

brianwalker said:


> Doesn't everyone under 30 pirate?


No.........


----------



## brianwalker

There was a time when I thought that Karajan was a.. the.. great...est conductorever. This was years ago when the only thing I listened to was Mahler and the competition was between him and Chailly, Boulez, Rattle, Solti, Bernstein, Abbado, and Gielen.

There was also a time when I didn't love opera and thought that as a composer, Mahler, in my mind then the greatest symphonist ever, was better than Wagner..

There was a time when Shostakovich was my favorite Russian composer.


----------



## neoshredder

I don't like Opera. I guess that is it.


----------



## BurningDesire

brianwalker said:


> Doesn't everyone under 30 pirate?


No. I prefer physical media, and I'm not so stupid that I don't realize that if recordings of things I like don't get sold, then such things will likely not be made as much, or at all in the future. I can't help but laugh at people who say good music isn't made anymore, but they don't buy any of the music they do like. If all of them did, maybe more of that music would be availible commercially because the businesses would see it as a profitable venture. But no, for the most part, people who do buy music are the ones who by Justin Bieber and Kids Bop.


----------



## Praeludium

brianwalker said:


> Doesn't everyone under 30 pirate?


I happily buy music (CDs and sheets), depending by whom it is made. 
I would have hard time buying a CD by Sony or Universal or most of the majors (except Deutsch Gramophon maybe) for instance, because I feel I'm giving money to persons who consider music as a merchandise. I know there are probably peoples who truly love music and who work for the majors, but I don't want to support this. On the contrary, I happily bought the self-producted CD of the english classical guitarist James Boyd, which is a true artistic project. And I know I'm buying the CD to him and not to some merchant who thinks music needs him.

But I spend much more money on music than on books, parties (I don't do that) or whatever


----------



## science

brianwalker said:


> Doesn't everyone under 30 pirate?


I hope not. I'd like to have a higher opinion of them than that.


----------



## brianwalker

BurningDesire said:


> No. I prefer physical media, and I'm not so stupid that I don't realize that if recordings of things I like don't get sold, then such things will likely not be made as much, or at all in the future. I can't help but laugh at people who say good music isn't made anymore, but they don't buy any of the music they do like. If all of them did, maybe more of that music would be availible commercially because the businesses would see it as a profitable venture. But no, for the most part, people who do buy music are the ones who by Justin Bieber and Kids Bop.


I. Piracy is a form of price discrimination. 
II. CDs are loss leaders for the promotion of concerts. 
III. There is no reason that if piracy did not exist the aggregate revenue for the performers would be higher; you make the unverified and untrue assumption that each dollar that would have gone towards the performer goes towards another industry when often the opposite is true; people partition their consumption by categories and money saved from CD purchase goes towards the purchase of tickets to live concerts. 
IV. CD revenue does not go to the performers but the music executives, contracts are fashioned so that performers get a % of the album sales. This would be too risky for the performers themselves so they hedge their risk by selling the rights to the album revenue to the record companies; the record companies function as an insurance company - when risk is spread out everyone benefits.



science said:


> I hope not. I'd like to have a higher opinion of them than that.


Slate - Copyright Infringement is good for the economy.


----------



## science

brianwalker said:


> Slate - Copyright Infringement is good for the economy.


Good for the economy or not, theft is theft.

Does it go, "Thou shalt not commit acts that are not good for the economy?"

I'm not reading any more of your links to articles from _First Things_ unless you're going to follow the Ten Commandments.


----------



## brianwalker

science said:


> Good for the economy or not, *theft is theft.*
> 
> Does it go, "Thou shalt not commit acts that are not good for the economy?"
> 
> I'm not reading any more of your links to articles from _First Things_ unless you're going to follow the Ten Commandments.


Copyright infringement is distinct from theft. Theft deprives the owner of the object. Copyright infringement does not.

Have you read the Bible? Cite me one instance where copyright infringement is equated to theft.


----------



## science

brianwalker said:


> Copyright infringement is distinct from theft. Theft deprives the owner of the object. Copyright infringement does not.
> 
> Have you read the Bible? Cite me one instance where copyright infringement is equated to theft.


Ah, so the principle is that as long as the modern concept isn't mentioned in the Bible then it's ok.


----------



## brianwalker

science said:


> Ah, so the principle is that as long as the modern concept isn't mentioned in the Bible then it's ok.


They're not principles, they're commandments. Two different things.


----------



## science

brianwalker said:


> They're not principles, they're commandments. Two different things.


Right, well. Keep on representing your religion!


----------



## neoshredder

science said:


> Right, well. Keep on representing your religion!


Or better yet, don't. Infringement is theft to the record companies and bands. I guess record companies are getting back at us by putting out stuff like Bieber and friends. lol


----------



## Ramako

I'm pretty sure that the Bible *commands* that you should obey civil authorities unless it's against other (religious) commandments...

Caesar gets quite a lot of cd copyright money from some members here I think


----------



## EricABQ

I listened to a Ke$ha song on the way home from work today. And you know what? I liked it, man, and I'll do it again.


----------



## mud

I used to think there could be a deep philosophical meaning behind 80s lyrics, when really it was innuendo or rhetoric for the most part.


----------



## Klavierspieler

brianwalker said:


> There was a time when Shostakovich was my favorite Russian composer.


And just how is this deep and dark?


----------



## jani

I like this song.


----------



## Flamme

Wow i like some SM dark wave bands like Athamay lol


----------



## bejart

I grew up listening to Perry Como and Andy Williams (although not by choice)

My first musical love was the Beach Boys

And then I turned to the dark side ---
Jim Morrison and the Doors 

Oh yes --
I sang on Broadway


----------



## Flamme

One must admit it has great vibe great bass beats in darkness of disco club can cause some real special atmosphere...


----------



## Granate

Here I go with my stupid facts:

1


ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> My deep dark musical secret: I know nothing about classical music. I merely bluff my way through this forum.


Amen

2.
I _kind of_ like Justin Bieber... since this:




I surely like this no more. I always think he only got better from lowering his voice tone. Sad for him for being now such a *.

3.
For me, Coldplay's *Mylo Xyloto* (2011) is the best album of this decade.

4.
*I am a big Eurofan*. Since 2011. It is my guilty pleasure. I follow specialised blogs, I rank countries, I watch pre-shows, national selections, Eurovision in Concert Amsterdam... I do not dream of going live to the venue, but I strongly believe in what it can provide to the merging of music and audiovisuals.

And I say I reject any kind of this Eurovision:









And I embrace and promote THIS:








And of course...


----------



## TwoFlutesOneTrumpet

Sometimes I rewind a favorite part of a piece replaying it again and again thus disrupting the musical flow.


----------



## Weston

This forum is great in its necro-posting tolerance. Let's revel in it! 

Like many teenagers growing up in the 60s and 70s, I was in a garage band - literally in the garage. We called ourselves Pax Romana and we were planning on shortening the name to just Pax after we got big. We were a three piece because no local (meaning in our suburb) guitarist would stay with us for long. I played an old Vox Jaguar combo organ that sounded like it might have belonged in surf music. Our drummer really only knew how to play rhythms from high school marching band. The bass player was all that held us together in those rare moments when we were together.

When we practiced my dad would wander out to the garage and half jokingly mutter things like, "I wonder if my home owners disaster insurance covers this" or "You guys must be getting good -- it sounds horrendous to me. . ." We had one gig at my college's Weekly Ripoff Concert where we (sort of) played In-a-gadda-da-vida, Light my Fire, Uriah Heep's Lady in Black, and ELP's Lucky Man. The surf organ didn't quite render the synth part of the latter very well. It was so embarrassing we pretty much swore off live shows forever, though afterward I did write about half of a science fiction rock opera for the band. It was going to require a lot more than three instruments - someday. 

If only we had had the kind of music software available today back then -- we would still have been unbearable.

Great memories nonetheless.


----------



## Pugg

By telling it won't be a secret any more, let's keep it that way.


----------



## Richannes Wrahms

In early school a girl once brought her violin to show that she was learning it, the teacher asked if somebody else knew how to play, I claimed to be learning just for the sake of taking the opportunity to touch a real musical intrument. Couldn't make but a series of screeches. I don't regret it at all.


----------



## Sloe

Granate said:


> 4.
> *I am a big Eurofan*. Since 2011. It is my guilty pleasure. I follow specialised blogs, I rank countries, I watch pre-shows, national selections, Eurovision in Concert Amsterdam... I do not dream of going live to the venue, but I strongly believe in what it can provide to the merging of music and audiovisuals.
> ]


I used to be interested in Eurovision. I like to see artists from different countries but when Austria won I think it went too far into the unappealing. Last Eurovision I voted for Australia:


----------



## Granate

Sloe said:


> I used to be interested in Eurovision. I like to see artists from different countries but when Austria won I think it went too far into the unappealing. Last Eurovision I voted for Australia


This song was one of my favourites too. Such a strong live.

I hated when Austria won. Conchita was not as cringe-worthy as in her horrendous video-clip, but I think she offered two things on 2014 for her win: the kitsch cliché people has of the Festival, and a kick in the butt for Russia. 2016 was only a second kick in the butt. Next year we should open another thread about Eurovision 2017 and discuss... whatever we can.

Ah. I forgot to say that if Eurovision songs are most of the time average or bad, on 2014 things went two steps further. Worst musical cast in years.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

I love Donna Summer and Napalm Death and I'm not ashamed


----------



## EdwardBast

When I was eight or nine my favorite tune was "The Ballad of the Alamo" as sung by Johnny Cash. I think it was on a 45rpm single? Somewhat later I played in a wedding band to pay for school, along with teaching rock, heavy metal, and prog guitar to stoners. Later still I made an orchestral arrangement of Auld Lang Syne. In college I remember saying: "The Rite of Spring? What's the big deal, it's just a ballet."


----------



## Azol

neoshredder said:


> No way you could bluff through all that information. Corelli, CPE Bach, Ligeti, Stochhausen...? These composers are usually not talked about by beginners.


My deep dark musical secret: I believe that Corelli is not a composer, but a singer!


----------



## Pugg

Azol said:


> My deep dark musical secret: I believe that Corelli is not a composer, but a singer!


You are a dark horse.


----------



## Sloe

Azol said:


> My deep dark musical secret: I believe that Corelli is not a composer, but a singer!


I would like to hear Corelli sing Corelli.


----------



## Marinera

Well, I am a little ashamed that I was ashamed to listen and admit that I like an organ playing in Bach's Trio sonata no 4 for Organ when I was just out of my teens. Before that I never liked organ playing, and it just always sounded too strange to me, I'm still very difficult when it comes to this instrument, but back then it was a frontier I could not cross so easily. I thought I lost it, I felt a little traumatised and had thought the older I got the stranger I became, joining the league of weird neigbhors on par with a lady with cats, only from my flat they would hear organ music instead of the cats noice, and we didn't have a cat lady in our block of flats, so that would mean I would take a coup, the only other contestant for the place of weirdest local resident being a drug addict 2 floors bellow with strange deliveries at all times of the day or night.


----------



## Weird Heather

Sloe said:


> I used to be interested in Eurovision. I like to see artists from different countries but when Austria won I think it went too far into the unappealing. Last Eurovision I voted for Australia:


My list of dark musical secrets would be quite long indeed. Eurovision is one of them, and I am in the United States, where Eurovision is practically unknown, so that probably makes it worse. I actually had to go to the trouble to discover it and seek it out; it wasn't just fed to me by the local media. In the 2016 contest, I had a hard time deciding between Australia and Ukraine. If I had been able to vote, I could have gone either way.

Perhaps also making my interest in Eurovision worse is that I have sought out video and audio recordings of older contests going all the way back to 1956. In the earlier years, the music was actually reasonably good, but over time, the weirder entries have gained greater prominence, and there is occasionally something that is so bad that it is funny. When I watch a contest from the 1950s or 1960s, I expect to find good middle-of-the-road pop music, but when I watch a contest now, I am hoping for something impressively bad or funny, although I'm not too disappointed when there is actually something that is well written and well performed.

Definitely in the "guilty pleasure" category, here is Luxembourg's entry in Eurovision 1980. This is an utterly silly song with inane lyrics, but it has a certain innocent charm.






And I love Ireland's satirical entry in Eurovision 2008. I wish Dustin the Turkey would return to the contest and liven things up a bit. It hasn't been silly enough lately.


----------



## Pugg

I load Justin Bieber and Maria Carey .


----------



## bioluminescentsquid

Marinera said:


> Well, I am a little ashamed that I was ashamed to listen and admit that I like an organ playing in Bach's Trio sonata no 4 for Organ when I was just out of my teens. Before that I never liked organ playing, and it just always sounded too strange to me, I'm still very difficult when it comes to this instrument, but back then it was a frontier I could not cross so easily.


Organ addicts unite!





I've always thought that this was the most beautiful movement out of all the triosonatas.


----------



## Ariasexta

I though I have no such dark side of my musical life, now I remember that I have, because I am experiencing it right now. Just after having listened to my very loved baroque vocal music pieces, I feel I a strong desire to destroy 95% instrumental music composed after 1770s, 100% symphonies, concertos for piano or strings composed in modern age.


----------



## Blancrocher

Recently while waiting for the barista in a coffee shop, I noticed Pachelbel's Canon playing on the stereo and actually found myself enjoying it.


----------



## Ariasexta

If I have the chance sure I will commit my will, though there are in deed some very very rare exceptions like the fanfare music for Los Angeles Olympic Games in 1984 composed by John Williams, I love this piece. I still think there is a serious surplus of worthless music, which will not only corrupt people also edge out the heritage of classical arts. I value vocal music the most, even pop music is remotely better than modern symphonies, I am not targetting pop music, just modern classical stuff.


----------



## Ariasexta

In a short word: I hate *modern "classical" music* I got banned for voicing this. I could not hold again. Sorry.


----------



## helenora

Ariasexta said:


> In a short word: I hate *modern "classical" music* I got banned for voicing this. I could not hold again. Sorry.




it´s all right haha.

I didn´t want to write anything except of a smiley face , but too short posts aren´t allowed


----------



## Art Rock

Ariasexta said:


> I though I have no such dark side of my musical life, now I remember that I have, because I am experiencing it right now. Just after having listened to my very loved baroque vocal music pieces, I feel I a strong desire to destroy 95% instrumental music composed after 1770s, 100% symphonies, concertos for piano or strings composed in modern age.


Oh the irony, to post this on a forum owned by a contemporary classical music composer, whose works need to be destroyed immediately in the world according to Ariasexta.


----------



## Barbebleu

Sloe said:


> I used to be interested in Eurovision. I like to see artists from different countries but when Austria won I think it went too far into the unappealing. Last Eurovision I voted for Australia:


What part of Europe is Australia in again? I forget!!


----------



## Sloe

Barbebleu said:


> What part of Europe is Australia in again? I forget!!


What part of Europe is Cyprus, Morocco and Israel in?


----------



## Strange Magic

I have no deep, dark musical secrets because I have no sense of shame when it comes to my musical preferences. My full spectrum of Strange Magic concert video selections will reveal this (ugly?) truth to those of more exquisite and refined tastes.


----------



## Marinera

Strange Magic said:


> I have no deep, dark musical secrets because I have no sense of shame when it comes to my musical preferences. My full spectrum of Strange Magic concert video selections will reveal this (ugly?) truth to those of more exquisite and refined tastes.


Your probably have to dig deeper, I thought so too only a few days ago. Shame comes in unexpected forms and places as I discovered.


----------



## Guest

I used to play guitar in a technical death metal band.


----------



## Pugg

Sloe said:


> What part of Europe is Cyprus, Morocco and Israel in?


Europe seems to be dying with all those nationalist .


----------



## TwoFlutesOneTrumpet

I must admin I am shallow enough to allow my dislike for the sound of the harpsichord to prevent me from enjoying even my beloved Bach. It it weren't for the piano, I don't think I'd be listening to much of Bach's keyboard music.


----------



## Pugg

TwoFlutesOneTrumpet said:


> I must admin I am shallow enough to allow my dislike for the sound of the harpsichord to prevent me from enjoying even my beloved Bach. It it weren't for the piano, I don't think I'd be listening to much of Bach's keyboard music.


I do add + 1 too this.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Barbebleu said:


> What part of Europe is Australia in again? I forget!!


It's at the very southern end of Europe, hidden from view. Don't worry first Europe then we'll take over the America's


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

I like Opera sometimes but don't tell the wife, oh and my youngest sister- almost forgot that.


----------



## Barbebleu

Sloe said:


> What part of Europe is Cyprus, Morocco and Israel in?


Well Cyprus certainly is but I agree with your questioning of the participation of the other two.


----------



## Sloe

Barbebleu said:


> Well Cyprus certainly is but I agree with your questioning of the participation of the other two.


Cyprus is usually considered a part of Asia.
But people can draw the border wherever they want.


----------



## Lukecash12

TwoFlutesOneTrumpet said:


> I must admin I am shallow enough to allow my dislike for the sound of the harpsichord to prevent me from enjoying even my beloved Bach. It it weren't for the piano, I don't think I'd be listening to much of Bach's keyboard music.


Shoot, I haven't heard most of the piano performances of Bach's works that my friends and acquaintances have said "I simply must hear" because it just doesn't sound right to me. I still haven't heard all of Gould's rendition of the Goldberg Variations.

One of my main frustrations with Classical and Romantic music is how the pianoforte pushed other great instruments out of the picture. It's why, even with as much love as I have for composers in those periods (most especially classicists and devotees of music history, like Mendelssohn, Schubert, Schumann, and Brahms), I listen much more to music from other periods.


----------



## Strange Magic

Lukecash12 said:


> Shoot, I haven't heard most of the piano performances of Bach's works that my friends and acquaintances have said "I simply must hear" because it just doesn't sound right to me. I still haven't heard all of Gould's rendition of the Goldberg Variations.
> 
> One of my main frustrations with Classical and Romantic music is how the pianoforte pushed other great instruments out of the picture. It's why, even with as much love as I have for composers in those periods (most especially classicists and devotees of music history, like Mendelssohn, Schubert, Schumann, and Brahms), I listen much more to music from other periods.


It must be a matter of what one hears first. I grew up on Gould's piano Bach, fell madly in love with B's Keyboard Concerto #1, with Gould and Lenny, but was cruelly (I thought) disappointed when I heard Leonhardt's CD of the same piece--I could barely discern the harpsichord and barely pick out the melody--it was buried in the welter of the orchestra. Maybe it's just badly recorded. Though I gather that pains must be taken to properly offer the Rodrigo guitar concerto, to avoid the same pitfall.


----------



## Ariasexta

helenora said:


> it´s all right haha.
> 
> I didn´t want to write anything except of a smiley face , but too short posts aren´t allowed




I know many people will oppose and then I feel wanting to wear a pair of sun glasses, and I can never retrieve my dark wills.


----------



## TwoFlutesOneTrumpet

Strange Magic said:


> It must be a matter of what one hears first. I grew up on Gould's piano Bach, fell madly in love with B's Keyboard Concerto #1, with Gould and Lenny, but was cruelly (I thought) disappointed when I heard Leonhardt's CD of the same piece--I could barely discern the harpsichord and barely pick out the melody--it was buried in the welter of the orchestra. Maybe it's just badly recorded. Though I gather that pains must be taken to properly offer the Rodrigo guitar concerto, to avoid the same pitfall.


Yes, there is that but also, in my case, it is an innate distaste for the sound the harpsichord produces. I dislike it so much that it even annoys me (to a much lesser extent, thankfully) in works where it's used as part of the bass continuo. I wish someone recorded the B minor mass without harpsichord.


----------



## Sloe

I think the music I am most ashamed to like is classical music.


----------



## Pat Fairlea

Darkest secrets?
Sometimes, when I'm alone in the car and nobody can possibly hear me, I sing a capella some of Tom Lehrer's more outrageous songs. Poisoning Pigeons, I Hold Your Hand in Mine, The Old Dope Pedlar... I am shameless. What's worse is that I have a singing voice best described as ****-Baritone.
Don't tell anyone. I'll get therapy.


----------



## Pat Fairlea

Pat Fairlea said:


> Darkest secrets?
> Sometimes, when I'm alone in the car and nobody can possibly hear me, I sing a capella some of Tom Lehrer's more outrageous songs. Poisoning Pigeons, I Hold Your Hand in Mine, The Old Dope Pedlar... I am shameless. What's worse is that I have a singing voice best described as ****-Baritone.
> Don't tell anyone. I'll get therapy.


Hmmm... Censors got the better of me. A clue to the four asterisks above would be 'Four letters, rhymes with sparse'.


----------



## Kivimees

My darkest secret is that I'm the only Estonian who can't sing. :lol:


----------



## bharbeke

I share the distaste for the harpsichord sound. Isn't the Mass in B minor by Klemperer free of harpsichord? I do not remember hearing it when I listened to it, but that was a long time ago.


----------



## Atrahasis

I like quite dark music in right sense of that word.
So except classical music I often listen to dark ambient music.


----------



## millionrainbows

I can remember exactly where I bought every CD I have, and that's 7000.


----------



## TwoFlutesOneTrumpet

bharbeke said:


> I share the distaste for the harpsichord sound. Isn't the Mass in B minor by Klemperer free of harpsichord? I do not remember hearing it when I listened to it, but that was a long time ago.


Thanks. I just checked it out 



. No harpsichord! Just put in my order.


----------



## Strange Magic

TwoFlutesOneTrumpet said:


> I must admin I am shallow enough to allow my dislike for the sound of the harpsichord to prevent me from enjoying even my beloved Bach. It it weren't for the piano, I don't think I'd be listening to much of Bach's keyboard music.


Here's some harpsichord I know you'll like: Percy Faith and the Orchestra, _Delicado_. The story goes that when they turned up to do the recording, there was no piano, but somebody discovered an old harpsichord in a back room and so they made do with that. Song became a huge hit.


----------



## PresenTense

I don't like Mozart, Beethoven and Schubert that much. I've said that a couple of times and people always get mad at me. When I started listening to classical music (2 years ago), I started listening to Penderecki, Stockhausen, Rachmaninoff, Debussy, Messiaen and Ravel.


----------



## Guest

Strange Magic said:


> Here's some harpsichord I know you'll like: Percy Faith and the Orchestra, _Delicado_. The story goes that when they turned up to do the recording, there was no piano, but somebody discovered an old harpsichord in a back room and so they made do with that. Song became a huge hit.


Nice to hear it after so many years,it wouldn't be the same with a piano.:tiphat:


----------



## TwoFlutesOneTrumpet

Strange Magic said:


> Here's some harpsichord I know you'll like: Percy Faith and the Orchestra, _Delicado_. The story goes that when they turned up to do the recording, there was no piano, but somebody discovered an old harpsichord in a back room and so they made do with that. Song became a huge hit.


Nice but it would sound better with a piano


----------



## TwoFlutesOneTrumpet

Traverso said:


> Nice to hear it after so many years,it wouldn't be the same with a piano.:tiphat:


That's right - it would be better


----------



## Klassic

"Dark secrets?" Classical music and sex toys. This is all I can say, for the rest you have to use your imagination.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

^ what a violin???????????


----------



## TwoFlutesOneTrumpet

Klassic said:


> "Dark secrets?" Classical music and sex toys. This is all I can say, for the rest you have to use your imagination.


Is that a flute in your pocket or are you happy to see me?


----------



## Pugg

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> ^ what a violin???????????


No, that's a contrabass.


----------



## Guest

Anyone else who sporadically listens to Lady Gaga hits arranged for and played by a string quartet?


----------



## PresenTense

I'm reading all of your answers like:


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Leman said:


> Anyone else who sporadically listens to Lady Gaga hits arranged for and played by a string quartet?


Ah let me check, ok definitely not- well not consciously anyway.........


----------



## Pugg

Leman said:


> Anyone else who sporadically listens to Lady Gaga hits arranged for and played by a string quartet?


Who is lady Gaga


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Pugg said:


> Who is lady Gaga


Stefani Joanne Angelina Germanotta apparently.....................


----------



## Lukecash12

TwoFlutesOneTrumpet said:


> Is that a flute in your pocket or are you happy to see me?


No, Klassic is the trumpet and you're the flutes...


----------



## Art Rock

Leman said:


> Anyone else who sporadically listens to Lady Gaga hits arranged for and played by a string quartet?


I'll see your SQ version and raise you actual Lady Gaga songs (we put two of them on the 32GB car USB stick).


----------



## Pugg

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> Stefani Joanne Angelina Germanotta apparently.....................


Was she born that way?


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Pugg said:


> Was she born that way?


No Idea, any takers......................


----------



## Merl

As someone brought up on Black Sabbath and all things noisy I have a big soft for the Carpenters. Karen Carpenter's voice is just so beautiful.


----------



## DeepR

I once sang along with the Trololol song as best as I could.


----------



## Pugg

DeepR said:


> I once sang along with the Trololol song as best as I could.


Is that you singing.......


----------



## Harmonie

TwoFlutesOneTrumpet said:


> I must admin I am shallow enough to allow my dislike for the sound of the harpsichord to prevent me from enjoying even my beloved Bach. It it weren't for the piano, I don't think I'd be listening to much of Bach's keyboard music.


I'm the opposite! I love harpsichord, I like its sound so much better than the piano, and I actually get bored when Bach music is played on the piano. I acknowledge why piano 'replaced' the harpsichord, but I still don't like it ("it" being the fact that piano replaced the harpsichord, not the piano itself in entirety).


----------



## TwoFlutesOneTrumpet

Harmonie said:


> I'm the opposite! I love harpsichord, I like its sound so much better than the piano, and I actually get bored when Bach music is played on the piano. I acknowledge why piano 'replaced' the harpsichord, but I still don't like it ("it" being the fact that piano replaced the harpsichord, not the piano itself in entirety).


Luckily for us, we can each choose our preference.


----------



## hpowders

I prefer music to people.

Shhhhh....don't tell anyone. Just between you and me.


----------



## Abraham Lincoln

Most of the music I listen to is not classical...


----------



## Friendlyneighbourhood

Abraham Lincoln said:


> Most of the music I listen to is not classical...


What do you listen to? I listen to metal, jazz and ambient music


----------



## Abraham Lincoln

Friendlyneighbourhood said:


> What do you listen to? I listen to metal, jazz and ambient music


I like listening to stuff like this.
















Yes, I basically like Japanese video game and anime music.


----------



## Harmonie

TwoFlutesOneTrumpet said:


> Luckily for us, we can each choose our preference.


To some extent, yes. However, the fact that I will have no choice but to perform Baroque oboe concerti with piano accompaniment instead of harpsichord at my university does mean that my preference is at a bit of a disadvantage.


----------



## Pugg

Harmonie said:


> To some extent, yes. However, the fact that I will have no choice but to perform Baroque oboe concerti with piano accompaniment instead of harpsichord at my university does mean that my preference is at a bit of a disadvantage.


Right, but later in life you can choose your own accompanist .


----------



## Flamme

When i was a kid i used to listen to serbian folk music and rap...But in countrys environment it was a 'normal' thing...Very early i started to develop my own taste tho...


----------



## Vronsky

Flamme said:


> When i was a kid i used to listen to *serbian folk music* and rap...But in countrys environment it was a 'normal' thing...Very early i started to develop my own taste tho...


Folk or turbo-folk?


----------



## Flamme

No, not turbo folk...Never listened to that s***...Btw. how do you know about this 'fine' distinction???:lol:


----------



## hpowders

I have over 1000 CDs and 99% of them are simply collecting dust on my shelves.


----------



## Flamme

Same as with me books...


----------



## Pugg

Flamme said:


> Same as with me books...


That's a shame, there must be one or two you would like to read again?


----------



## hpowders

Flamme said:


> Same as with me books...


I keep a lot of books on the shelves because it gives the impression that I'm "educated".


----------



## Piers Hudson

I don't know whether I actually like certain things or whether I pretend to like them be because I want to like them (despite not knowing whether my heart's really in it).

It could simply mean that I'm not in the mood for something at that specific moment, but I frequently wonder whether it's deeper than that.


----------



## Andante Largo

I can't say/write, otherwise it wouldn't be a secret.


----------



## GucciManeIsTheNewWebern

Piers Hudson said:


> I don't know whether I actually like certain things or whether I pretend to like them be because I want to like them (despite not knowing whether my heart's really in it).
> 
> It could simply mean that I'm not in the mood for something at that specific moment, but I frequently wonder whether it's deeper than that.


Occasionally I find myself listening to music that I admire more than I really _like_. My admiration is enough for me to listen and enjoy it, but if it came to a 'desert island' scenario I'd chuck it out the window in a heartbeat.


----------



## Animal the Drummer

Same here, and that can extend to staples of the repertoire which would probably be on many others' Desert Island lists - both Beethoven's and Schubert's 9th symphonies for example.


----------

